# FPG Pictures



## RUTTNBUCK

Finally getting around to this!!













Naptime!!





























Getting everything set out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Set # 2


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Set #3


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Set #4


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

This should be the last set!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Good pictures Mitch!!!!! thanks for your info earlier as well!!!!


----------



## Jeff C.

Good Pics Mitch!!!


----------



## boneboy96

feels like I'm still there...can even smell the food still!


----------



## Jeff Raines

...


----------



## Hankus




----------



## jmfauver

More great shots.....Thanks again Mitch for working this whole deal out....It was a blast!!!!


----------



## Al33

DANG!!! Now I'm starving. Great pic's Mitch, thanks for sharing!!

With Matt and Mike there along with Robert and his oysters not to mention all the dutch oven treats that had to be a feast to be envied. I know Charlie's lemon chicken is awesome too. Good to see so many friends having so much fun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Wow. I am so so sorry I missed this. Looks like so much fun. Hopefully next time things will be better at the house and we can make it. Got a sick child. Not a sick child to some, he's 19, but he still needs us. He's gonna get a spinal injection next week. We hope that will relieve his pain. By dawgit we WILL be at the next one. Missed ya'll that we met at the Blast and the ones we have yet to meet.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Al33 said:


> DANG!!! Now I'm starving. Great pic's Mitch, thanks for sharing!!
> 
> With Matt and Mike there along with Robert and his oysters not to mention all the dutch oven treats that had to be a feast to be envied. I know Charlie's lemon chicken is awesome too. Good to see so many friends having so much fun.


Al wish you could have been there!!........The food was awesome!!...........I didn't get pics of it, but Matt did an excellent cauldron of chili Friday night!!

Saturday evening along with the steaks Matt cooked Troy Gattis provided a Low country boil that was out of this world!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. I am so so sorry I missed this. Looks like so much fun. Hopefully next time things will be better at the house and we can make it. Got a sick child. Not a sick child to some, he's 19, but he still needs us. He's gonna get a spinal injection next week. We hope that will relieve his pain. By dawgit we WILL be at the next one. Missed ya'll that we met at the Blast and the ones we have yet to meet.


You were missed as well!!.........Sorry to hear about the circumstances that kept you away!!


----------



## Keebs




----------



## blues brother

HOOO EEEE! I just got tired again looking at all the fun we had! What a great weekend.  Awesome pics!


----------



## jmfauver

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. I am so so sorry I missed this. Looks like so much fun. Hopefully next time things will be better at the house and we can make it. Got a sick child. Not a sick child to some, he's 19, but he still needs us. He's gonna get a spinal injection next week. We hope that will relieve his pain. By dawgit we WILL be at the next one. Missed ya'll that we met at the Blast and the ones we have yet to meet.



There is always other gatherings....You were missed as all folks who could not attend for various reasons were missed,but at least there is always the next one!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Matt makin chile


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I see some new faces,, and some old ones!


----------



## ylhatch

looks like everyone had a good time.i might have to catch one of these events sometime


----------



## jmfauver

ylhatch said:


> looks like everyone had a good time.i might have to catch one of these events sometime



Don't wait....Get to one as soon as you can....they be addictive!!!!!


----------



## Bill Mc

Dad burn.

 Sorry I had to leave. sure looks like some good eatin and fun.


----------



## jmfauver

Bill Mc said:


> Dad burn.
> 
> Sorry I had to leave. sure looks like some good eatin and fun.



You were missed Bill, But family comes first!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Somehow in the shuffle of resizing pictures I left a couple out!!..........Here are a couple of the Stumps smoker Loaded with a deer ham, and I do believe that is Jeff C's stuffed tenderloin, and a few trays of Pig Candy!!


----------



## TNGIRL

Goodness Mitch....those pics in the smoker look awesome!!! I missed the pig candy too!!!!
I'll bet Matty's chili was fine!!!!!


----------



## bigox911

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Somehow in the shuffle of resizing pictures I left a couple out!!..........Here are a couple of the Stumps smoker Loaded with a deer ham, and I do believe that is Jeff C's stuffed tenderloin, and a few trays of Pig Candy!!
> 
> View attachment 562538
> 
> View attachment 562539



Mike is gonna love you 

He's been worried sick about finding a picture of that thing in action...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Man, there was some good looking wimmins there!!

Should of named it the "Sand Bowl".  

Mitch, you and Mike did an awesome job!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

bigox911 said:


> Mike is gonna love you
> 
> He's been worried sick about finding a picture of that thing in action...


He knew they were coming!!........I Pm'd him a link when I posted the pics


----------



## blues brother

I done posted that link to the Stumps forum cause they didn't believe it happened!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wow, it's hard to believe that's been almost 7 yrs ago ??

Some of the most/best food EVER !!!   Great folks too !!


Some I haven't seen since.


----------



## Jeff Raines

Great times and I have yet to find any better food.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wanna do it again ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wanna do it again ???



HECK YES AS I AM ALL FOR THAT !!!!  I WISH THAT YOU WOULD DO THAT AGAIN AS I MET LOTS OF GREAT PEOPLE FACE TO FACE FOR THE FIRST TIME INCLUDING BBQBOSS AND ALSO SNOWHUNTER ALONG WITH SEVERAL OTHERS TOO !!!

HECK, I HAVEN'T BEEN THE SAME SINCE I FIRST SAW "SNOWY" EITHER and I still miss her smiling face too !!!  

In fact, I just went back a few minutes ago and looked at 70 photos that I made from that fantastic FRIDAY & SATURDAY, OCTOBER 8-9, 2010.  The photos brought back some great memories too.


----------

